# Hypertrophy/ Strength/ Intensity Training



## K1 (Nov 13, 2012)

By: RazorCuts
The best pure Hypertrophy/ Strength routine is a hybrid HST that works much better for a longer cycle higher volume that turns into a low volume HIT Hybrid.

Movements to choose from

Squat
Deadlift
SL Deads
Bench
Incline Bench
Bent Row
Pulldown
Overhead Press
Shrug
Curl
Skull Crushers

Start with 3 sets of 10-12 using a weight that allows you to get all 3 sets easily. Then M-W-F you add weight each workout ,example 10 lbs for L Bodypart 5 for small depending on your strength or using the 5% rule until you can not do 3 sets of 10- 12 then go to 2 sets of 10-12 when you can not get the 10-12 on the second set go for one set of 10-12 then when you fail before 10-12 go to 5 sets of 5 using your one set of 10-12 rep max.
Follow the same formula. Once you fail to get one set of 5 then you take a week off.
Take 60-90 sec between sets.
Take a week off after each cycle.

The method behind the madness

Lets look at what we know that works so you can set up a routine that gives you the most bang for your time.

Again we know:

Train a muscle more frequently 2-3x a week. It has been shown over and over since the days bodybuilding began that frequent training of a muscle group shows more growth and has built more muscle over the years.

Use compound movements, 6-8 is best. Again we all know that the basics give you more bang for your time. One for each bodypart (exception back) is all thats needed.

Use the 5-12 rep ranges as they are shown to produce the best hypertrophy. Yes low reps in the 5 range with heavy loads do build muscle as many experiments have shown this.

Use higher volume and higher intensity training for short cycles. We all know that both higher volume lower intesity as low volume high intensity works. Why not incorporate both to get the best of both worlds. Using sets of 3-2-1 at different intenity levels works best. More than 3 sets is a waste.

Use increment loading over several workouts. This works great as you still overload the muscle each workout yet only go to failure one week in a cycle.

Train the body as a whole and Rest it as a whole. The body recuperates much faster and keeps the CNS from being overtaxed when rested as a whole.

So we have built the ultimate workout using things we have known from years of training and science not just what we think may work but what does.

As we experiment with this training we will tweak it.

Excel the Elder Mod is helping me perfect this training and is testing the routine.

I have others who are giving input to help improve upon the method.

I hope to have others join to help us on our quest to reach our similar goals.

RC


----------



## K1 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hypertrophy/ Strength/ Intensity Training 2.0*

HSIT 2.0
There has been much confusion since i posted the iso movements added to HSIT. I get more IM than i can handle so i will just post this. You do not need to do the iso's to get good results but after some experimentation between me,my son, MassMachine and TheTruth66 we have had better hypertrophy using an iso after a compound.

Here is the workout
You still do the set/rep scheme for your compound movement like you have been.
You add a iso movement after your compound with no rest.

Day A
Squat
Sissy Squat (1 set)
Bench
Flye (1 set)
Bent Row
SA Pulldowns (1 set)
OH Press
S Lateral (1 set)
Curl
SD Curl ( 1 set)
CG Bench
OH Extension (1 set)

Day B
Stiff L Dead
Leg Curl (1set)
I Bench
Cable Flye(1set)
Pulldown
Pullover(1set)
Shrug
Curl
Concentration Curl (1set)
Skull Crusher
Pushdown (1set)

Remember only 90 sec between sets of your compound movements.

RC


----------



## K1 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hypertrophy/ Strength/ Intensity Training 2.0*

HSIT 2.0
There has been much confusion since i posted the iso movements added to HSIT. I get more IM than i can handle so i will just post this. You do not need to do the iso's to get good results but after some experimentation between me,my son, MassMachine and TheTruth66 we have had better hypertrophy using an iso after a compound.

Here is the workout
You still do the set/rep scheme for your compound movement like you have been.
You add a iso movement after your compound with no rest.

Day A
Squat
Sissy Squat (1 set)
Bench
Flye (1 set)
Bent Row
SA Pulldowns (1 set)
OH Press
S Lateral (1 set)
Curl
SD Curl ( 1 set)
CG Bench
OH Extension (1 set)

Day B
Stiff L Dead
Leg Curl (1set)
I Bench
Cable Flye(1set)
Pulldown
Pullover(1set)
Shrug
Incline One Arm Laterals(1set)
Curl
Concentration Curl (1set)
Skull Crusher
Pushdown (1set)

Day A-2
Leg Press
Leg Extension (1 set)
Bench
Flye (1 set)
Bent Row
SA Pulldowns (1 set)
OH Press
S Lateral (1 set)
Curl
SD Curl ( 1 set)
CG Bench
OH Extension (1 set)

Remember only 90-120 sec between sets of your compound movements.

Hypertrophy/ Strength/ Intensity Training
The best pure Hypertrophy/ Strength routine is a hybrid HST that works much better for a longer cycle higher volume that turns into a low volume HIT Hybrid.

Movements to choose from

Squat
Deadlift
SL Deads
Bench
Incline Bench
Bent Row
Pulldown
Overhead Press
Shrug
Curl
Skull Crushers

Start with 1-2 sets of 10-12 using a weight that allows you to get 1 set easily. Then M-W-F you add weight each workout ,example 10 lbs for L Bodypart 5 for small depending on your strength or using the 5% rule until you fail on 10-12 then when you fail back off and add wieght to your starting wieght and follow the same formula but use 5-7 rep range.
Take 90-120 sec between sets.
Take a week off after each cycle.

The method behind the madness

Lets look at what we know that works so you can set up a routine that gives you the most bang for your time.

Again we know:

Train a muscle more frequently 2-3x a week. It has been shown over and over since the days bodybuilding began that frequent training of a muscle group shows more growth and has built more muscle over the years.

Use compound movements, 6-8 is best. Again we all know that the basics give you more bang for your time. One for each bodypart (exception back) is all thats needed.

Use the 5-12 rep ranges as they are shown to produce the best hypertrophy. Yes low reps in the 5 range with heavy loads do build muscle as many experiments have shown this.

Use higher volume and higher intensity training for short cycles. We all know that both higher volume lower intesity as low volume high intensity works. Why not incorporate both to get the best of both worlds. Using sets of 3-2-1 at different intenity levels works best. More than 3 sets is a waste.

Use increment loading over several workouts. This works great as you still overload the muscle each workout yet only go to failure one week in a cycle.

Train the body as a whole and Rest it as a whole. The body recuperates much faster and keeps the CNS from being overtaxed when rested as a whole.

So we have built the ultimate workout using things we have known from years of training and science not just what we think may work but what does.

As we experiment with this training we will tweak it.

I have others who are giving input to help improve upon the method.

I hope to have others join to help us on our quest to reach our similar goals.

RC


----------

